# Martin Fury



## Apeks74 (Sep 4, 2007)

Looking for opinions on the Martin Fury , I believe was made in 1998. Local store has one new and willing to deal. What do you think is a fair price?
Any known issues?

Thanks


----------



## Apeks74 (Sep 4, 2007)

reposted to eval forum... Please close this thread.

Thanks


----------

